# 2011 Tokyo Auto Salon: NISMO-Tuned Nissan Quest is a Bold Box



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Ever wonder what would happen if you let a high-performance tuning company run wild on a minivan? Well wonder no longer, as Nissan‘s NISMO division has just debuted a version of the new Elgrand (sold as the Quest in North America) at the 2011 Tokyo Auto Salon.

Already an imposing beast of a van, the NISMO Elgrand gets its own aero kit with an even more imposing front grille. Matched up with a complete aero package, the van also features a custom suspension drop by the handling experts at NISMO. A set of 18-inch wheels complete the look; although they do seem rather small in comparison to the huge slab-sides of this boxy people mover.

It's just a concept for now, but knowing the market for these types of things in Japan, NISMO is almost certain to offer copies of this kit. Find the right JDM-market importer and you too can roll up to soccer practice looking like you're from 2025.

More: *2011 Tokyo Auto Salon: NISMO-Tuned Nissan Quest is a Bold Box* on AutoGuide.com


----------

